# Solved: White rectangle on Laptop screen



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

My laptop screen has suddenly developed a white rectangle in the middle. It is 1cm high, and 3cm across. I cannot get rid of it. Is this bad news, or is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Is it visible only on the desktop background? Or if you open a Window is it visible on top of the window? Also, is your desktop background a picture or solid color?


----------



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you for your quick reply. The white rectangle is only visible on the Desktop background. Allan.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Right click on your desktop and click Properties then the Desktop tab. Do you see a choice for Background that would be the white rectangle?

If that's not it, click the Customize Desktop button, then the Web tab. Under Webpages there should only be one item (My current home page) unless you added some other items. Highlight any other items you didn't add and click Delete.


----------



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you again. I cannot find anything under your first paragraph.
Is the Customise Desktop button the Personalise tab on the rt click drop-down. If not, I cannot find it. I cannot find Web tab anywhere. Allan.


----------



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

The white rectangle has disappeared. I do not know why, but thanks all. Allan.


----------

